
The Animal-AI Testbed - jonas21
http://aaitestbed.us-west-2.elasticbeanstalk.com/AAI/
======
netinstructions
I failed (ran out of time) in one of the problems during Challenge 1 during
manual play. The physics seem a little wonky to me. It's easy to miss running
at a ball, the floor is slippery and takes a long time to reorient and build
up speed.

Guess I am not an animal.

------
trhway
i'm waiting for AI to pass that test
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NCw83LVWFo&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NCw83LVWFo&feature=youtu.be&t=56)

